# Fish finder battery



## BigWaveDave (Feb 12, 2010)

I am going to get the Eagle Cuda 350S someone recommended on this forum. Can anyone recommend what kind of battery I need to get to power it that will work best with a kayak? (waterproof, rechargeable etc.)


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

A lot of guys use 8 AA batteries. Some even use the rechargeables even though they only add up to 10 Volts. I tried them but it would not push my Humminbird. The Eagle Cuda is commonly used with this setup.

You can also get 12 v batteries in 5APH to 27 APH configs that work well. They are heavy but the smaller ones fit in a dry box and rest in the hull. Just google 12V batteries and you will see bunches.

Good Luck.

Ted


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an eagle cuda and use 8 AA rechargeable batteries from radio shack. I get about 10.7 total volts and can get a couple outings before I recharge, about 7-8 hours. I have the small battery packin a tupperware container in forward hull. :usaflag


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

> *chaps (3/2/2010)*I have an eagle cuda and use 8 AA rechargeable batteries from radio shack. I get about 10.7 total volts and can get a couple outings before I recharge, about 7-8 hours. I have the small battery packin a tupperware container in forward hull. :usaflag




x3 :bowdown


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

I use a small marine 12v battery from napa autoparts. cost about $40 total and $10 for positive neg wall charger. I used marine goop to mount a containter in the front hull with a small hole to run out the wire to the cuda. I lose about .2volts an hour so you can image how long i can get without having to charge it. BTW the battery itself is about 1/2 the size of an orange juice carton...fairly small


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

x4. The lower end FF's will run 14 hours or so on 8 AA's. The batteries are rated at 2300-2500 mah, maybe higher. The FF probably uses 170 mah or so (more with the backlight on) so it should runup to 13-14 hrs. 

There are rechargeables rated at 1.5v. x 8 = 12v. Besides, most FF's will run as low as 8v, their voltage regulator sloughsoff voltage over that... The AA set-up has always workedfor me, but there surely is less risk such as having a bad battery or two, withone of the 12v batt set-ups. The higher end FF's probably need the bigger battery.

If you want to power an FF and a livewell and / or lights, there is no question - get the 12v battery...


----------



## BigWaveDave (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Where's a good place to get the 8 AA battery pack from. I picked up a Eagle 300 and now I need some power. Thanks


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

You should be able to pick it up at radio shack for less than 20.00! Personally I have a a lawnmower battery in my boat exclusively for the fish finder!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

8 AA battery holder is about $2.00 at Radio Shack. Also get a pack of 9V battery connectors, another$2.00. They snap on to the battery pack and you splice the wire to your FF wires. I use heat shrink butt splices for the connection and seal with a lot of Goop...


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *chaps (3/2/2010)*I have an eagle cuda and use 8 AA rechargeable batteries from radio shack. I get about 10.7 total volts and can get a couple outings before I recharge, about 7-8 hours. I have the small battery packin a tupperware container in forward hull. :usaflag


Have you folks thought about hooking these in parrallel using 2 sets of batteries? The batteries will last longer and probably get you up to over 11 volts.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

> *joe bag o donuts (3/4/2010)*Where's a good place to get the 8 AA battery pack from. I picked up a Eagle 300 and now I need some power. Thanks


GO TO WEST MARINE ON DAVIS AND TALK TO MAC. I USE A SELF SEALED BATTERY PACK WITH A CIGARETTE LIGHTER ATTACH TO MY POWER WIRE TO RUN IT. LIGHTWEIGHT AND HAVENT CHANGED THE BATTERIES IN TWO WEEKS.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

get the 9.6v RC battery from Radio Shack. It comes with a charger and only cost $20. That is what I use and have neverhad any problems.You will probably want to pick up an extra connector for the fish finder wires.


----------



## surfherm (Oct 8, 2008)

If you happen to have one, use the battery from a Black and Decker cordless drill. I use that and it works awesome. I even got it wet a few times and still worked.


----------

